
Greek Startup Douleutaras.gr raises third funding round of 1.8M € - teny
https://www.douleutaras.gr/
======
mtmail
The page is in Greek with no language switcher. I can't tell what the startup
is doing. The link doesn't go to a page that explains the founding, just the
homepage. Is there a better source with background or context?

~~~
teny
Of course, you are right! You can take a look at this article to learn more
about Douleutaras.gr [https://www.neweurope.eu/article/e-platform-
professionals-do...](https://www.neweurope.eu/article/e-platform-
professionals-douleftaras-gr-secures-funding-e1-8-million/) or visit its
Linkedin Page
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/douleutaras/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/douleutaras/)

